# als uncool gelten



## olgamar

¡Hola!

Me gustaría saber cómo dirían en España "als uncool gelten".

¡Gracias!


----------



## elroy

¿Cuál es el contexto?  ¿Y cómo lo dirías en Colombia? 

Podría ser por ejemplo _considerarse uncool _(si es que no se quiere traducir la palabra inglesa _uncool_): 

_Das gilt als uncool. _-_ Eso se considera uncool._


----------



## olgamar

El contexto es de un niño que no quiere parecer "uncool" porque le gusta ir a misa. 
En Colombia diríamos por ejemplo "ñoño", pero no sé si en España usen esa expresión...
¿la conoces?


----------



## Sidjanga

Sí, la palabra "ñoño" la usan también en España; una amiga mía de allá la usaba de vez en cuando, pero no creo que esto sea lo que vos buscás.
Ella se refería con esto a chicos un poco sensibleros y mimados.

¿Qué tal simplemente "es un / no quiere parecer un *pesado*/aburrido"?

En otros contextos lo que dicen mucho (de cosas, actividades, lugares,..) es "esto mola / no mola", pero no estoy segura si se puede decir también de personas.


Otra posibilidad sería continuar la charla esta en Sólo Español.

Saludos


----------



## olgamar

creo que "aburrido" también es una opción, ¡gracias!


----------



## muycuriosa

Hola olgamar:

Me parece que en la universidad nuestro profesor (de Valencia) nos dijo que 'cool' se podía decir 'chulo, chulito'. Asi que - quizás - puedas decir: 'Quería ser (considerado como) chulo / chulito.' No sé si te sirve.

Saludos


----------



## Sidjanga

Chulo _puede_, en determinadas situaciones, significar algo como _"cool_", pero  en principio tiene unas "mil" acepciones, desde bastante positivas a muy negativas, y que varían mucho de zona en zona. Creo que el contexto situacional y sobre todo cultural tendría que estar muy claro para que los destinatarios del texto entendieran el sentido pretendido.

Yo personalmente oí la palabra en sentido positivo (el de "cool": "¡qué chulo!") exclusivamente con respecto a cosas, nunca a personas.

La acepción más típica de Madrid (con respecto a personas) p.ej. es algo como _prepotente_, haciendo referencia a ciertos personajes estereotípicos de la ciudad.


----------



## olgamar

¡Muchas gracias a todos! 

Aún no me decido, pues creo que en este caso es más en el sentido de "tonto" o "aburrido" (como de "uncool geek") al que le gusta ir a misa...


----------

